# مساااعدات فى مشاريع التخرج



## برمجة وتصميم (7 أبريل 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *​ *مساااعدات فى مشاريع التخرج 

*
​ *مشاريع الويب المختلفية والديناميكية - مشاريع الويب الاستاتيكية*
*مشروع الكاميرا الذكية - مشروع موقع تواصل اجتماعي*
*مشروع الانذار الخفي - مشروع الاوامر للربووت*

*مشروع تخرج فندقي - مشروع تخرج ويب اوتيل*
* مشروع محاكاة الطبيعة بالجاف ا- مشروع تخرج اندرويد للجوال*

*مشروع عملاق لشركة مقاولات عملاقة*
*مشروع تواصل اون لاين*

*مشروع جي بي ارس اس لمدينة او مكان*
*مشاريع التعليمية الحديثة*

*المشاريع منفذة باحدث لغات البرمجة*
*والتصميم الإبداعي للصفحات الديناميكية*
*وكثيرا من لمشاريع التلقيدية وتطويرها ايضا*

*مواقع اسلامية وشات وشراء وتسوق علي الانترنت وسلة التسوق المعروفة*
*برامج مخازن ومستشفي وادارات ومحلات وجوالات وانظمة تجارية ومدارس وهيئات ومؤسسات*

*ابحاث علمية للماجستير والدرجات العلمية الادني*
*لدينا افكار عظيمة لمن يريداقوي المشاريع والبرامج*
*والحصول علي تقديرات ممتازة في المشروع*

*مهندس احمد علي*
*[email protected]*
*00201068929590*
*اقتراحات - استفسارات- تنفيذ,افكار*
*علي اهبة الاستعداد*

*وملفات شرح لك لمشروع علي حدة*
*مع الرسومات التدفقية والمخططات الهيكيلية للبروجكت والاكواد والمراجع*
*المتابعه والتنفيذ يتم علي اجزاء تعليمية*
*اي اقتراح ايضا*

*برنامج تحليل الدي ان اية *
*برنامج تحليلات طبية*
*برامج مستشفي*
*فكرة كشف اللصوص بسرقة للسيارات*
*فكرة تدوير الحديد واعادة تصنيع المخلفات*

​


----------



## NO vb_engineer (28 ديسمبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الاخوة الاعزاء اصحب القلم الحر والكفر المعتدل والضمير الحي
انتم من يحمل نبراس العدل والحق

اطرح لكم قضيتي املا منكم مساعدتي بالرأي او المشورة 

قصتي بتدا مع شخص هذه بياناته
مهندس : احمد علي الصفتي
vb_engineer


اتفقت معه على عمل برنامج حاسب الي لشؤون الموظفين مع التوثيق
واتفقنا على المبلغ وموعد الاستلام
وحولت له كامل المبلغ
وارسل لي عنوان التحويل المبلغ للحساب التالي:

حساب رقم/20233017841
الاسم/ هدى احمد علي الصفتي
بنك مصر - فرع دمنهور - البحيرة

وفعلا قمت بتحويل المبلغ المتفق عليه كاملا
وعندي مايثبت ذلك
وبعدتحويل اموالي له لم يرد علي باي رسالة
وانا لابد ان اقوم باستلام البرنامج منه كما تم الاتفاق والا فانه سيلحقني ضرر كبير

واقسم لكم ان هذا ما حصل من هذا الشخص
والان اريد منكم راي
او مشورة

كيف اعيد حقي المسلوب
هل برفع قضية عليه
اما ماذا افعل
وهل هناك من استطيع التواصل معه لرفع قضيتي

وما ضاع حق من طالب به
وكلي ثقة بانكم اهل لطرح قضيتي عليكم


----------

